# xm-radio



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone on here has XM radio in their car? is it worth it?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

also curious about xm/sirius...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dunno, theres something about good ol' fashioned mixed cd's that i like


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

i've had XM 2 years now, love it wont live without it


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

how much is it a month, and how good is the reception, is it the same nomatter where ya go? i live kinda in the middle of nowhere


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *how much is it a month, and how good is the reception, is it the same nomatter where ya go? i live kinda in the middle of nowhere  *


http://xmradio.com/index.jsp

check it out for yourself here


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe the access is 9.99 a month, but there are other options that you can add on


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:thumbup: Ten Bucks a month, and great programming that won't wear down after a week. And for you with, unmentionable tastes, they have Playboy radio. for extra money. I thought that was funnny. adult videos, wthout the video part. haha. but overall I'd say get it. I'm just dissappointed that Kenwood H.U.'s come with Sirius. They aren't bad though, I just like XM better. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've started switching to MP3s, but XM is pretty freakin good. I was listening to Sirius while I was waiting for Sound Advice to look at my HU. Plenty of commercial-free stations. I tuned to a station I liked and bam, one song after the other, all good. It displays the title and info of each song and such.

I've given up on FM, it's all commercials, DJs and one of 10 overplayed songs over and over again. XM is worth the money, but I still can't afford to pay for radio. I jus listen to one of my many burnt CD's.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I have sirius and love it. My question is this...If you are paying for commercial free music then why would you choose xm. Even though it is limited comm it is still not commercial free. Anyways I can't drive without listening to it. Great reception, even in the boonies.... It does get a little choppy if there are lots of trees covering the line of sight to the antenna though. For an extra 2 bucks I don't mind getting 100% comm free.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

jer28 said:


> * sirius is 100% comm free. *


sirius is not 100% comm free, only 60 channels are


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....theres also no antenna  hence the 'sattelite radio' part lol.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah there are 40 (non music) channels that play no more than 10 secs on average of comm. I stand corrected.

However, you do indeed need an antenna.....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yep, i think thats stupid as hell though......

im about to buy a $400 headunit that is xm capable, and i STILL need the damn box thing, and antenna............retarded......it should come with this crap...........


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

There's plenty of people that buy the headunit and neveer get xm or sirius, most notably me  Why should everyone pay more for the people that get it?


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Playa123 said:


> *There's plenty of people that buy the headunit and neveer get xm or sirius, most notably me  Why should everyone pay more for the people that get it? *


because thats where the future of radio is going, catch the wave dude, lolz


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i bought the delphi xm skyfi from walmart few weeks back. i rigged it into my pioneer 5500mp mp3 deck. the xm is nice, but after a few days i got sick of it. i returned it

here are some pic's


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

damn that thing is huge


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

yeah, but the display LCD was very readable.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I have had XM for awhile now and I love it. I can't imagine going back to regular radio. I have had no problems with reception at all, even during the monsoon storms here in Phoenix. It's well worth the 9.99 a month. I looked at sirius also, we sell both at the best buy where I work and I didn't see the extra 2 dollars worth. XM has some commercials but they also have many commercial free stations and the commercials are few and far between. Besides if there is a commercial on one station there are 99 more to listen to.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I am dying to get XM but the installs on the recievers are the most unsightly ever! Metal Brackets and wires hanging everywhere? What does it really mean if your headunit is "XM READY", do you still have to buy the tuner or can you just purchase the antenna?


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> What does it really mean if your headunit is "XM READY", do you still have to buy the tuner or can you just purchase the antenna?


YES you still have to buy a XM tuner


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

XM READY is the player, u still need to purchase a tuner.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fondoo said:


> XM READY is the player, u still need to purchase a tuner.


I just ordered a panasonic headunit and a Sirus antenna, and got a free Sirus receiver!($150 value). This is the new one I just purchased.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-b1OnA8cCVPX/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=133DF583&s=0&cc=01
Great thing is I dont have one of those huge controllers crowding my dash. Everything is in my headunit. (besides that tuner which can mount in the trunk.) Should come in 3 days, I will let you all know how it goes with Sirus, once I get it setup. Anyone have experience with XM and Sirus? It's kind of late now but....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fondoo said:


> yeah, but the display LCD was very readable.


Did you notice any lack of clarity by installing the antenna inside? I am thinking of installing my antenna INSIDE the trunk for a clean look.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> I am thinking of installing my antenna INSIDE the trunk


THE ANTENNA WONT WORK THRU METAL, so put it on the rear deck near the rear glass, just FYI


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I have xm and its been great for me. I take long trips and its much better having stations i know then having to find a station that comes in clear every 30 minutes. I have a xm ready Alpine head unit. There arent any wires hanging out or big displays. You dont see anything but the head unit. The Alpine tuner was $150 on Crutchfield at the time so i jumped on it.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i had my antenna mounted on the dash board. i was testing the unit and if i kept it, i would of mounted it on the roof. i didnt loose any reception mounting it inside on the dash. the only problem i ran across was sometimes under bridges or a overpass. i would loose reception, but only for a split second.




SentraXERacer said:


> Did you notice any lack of clarity by installing the antenna inside? I am thinking of installing my antenna INSIDE the trunk for a clean look.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

check out this pretty useful xm site:

http://www.xmfan.com/album_cat.php?cat_id=5


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I recently got an older Sony unit (technically they are all older since Sony discontinued them) but it was a steal. I went online and got mine and I believe Sony is offering a $100 rebate on most of their XM units if you buy before Dec. 31, so you have a month. So it was practically free. 

It is extremely portable so you can buy the home cradle kit (also deeply discounted now) and use the same unit in the house as well. I recommend checking out Ubid or ebay or a similiar site which lets e-tailers sell (you need a legit. receipt for the rebate). 

Since my Altima is pretty new I didn't trust my wiring skills so I took it to the Best Buy (I have used this store for other cars I owned), pointed out where I wanted it and they wired it up pretty good. The unit including the car cradle is the size of the average radar detector. It fit perfectly in the storage area (with the snap close door) under my radio, can be reached by hand or with the remote it came with and is invisible once I turn it off and close the door on it. The only visual indicator I have the unit is the ugly Sony sharkfin antenna it came with.

Due to the fact the trunk is not totally metal the antenna (with a big magnet in it) will not stick to it so you have to put some non-marking doublesided adhesive on the bottom of it.

With a rough work schedule, I have not activated it yet but have enjoyed the quality of the few preview channels for the past few days I have driven around with it. I intend to test if the signal is strong enough around here to bring it inside the back deck behind the seats or find a smaller antenna unit which could do the same. 

My friends have the Delphi units and they are getting more and more size friendly too. One of them has his Roady in a sunglass storage bracket on his dash.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone that was interested in SIRIUS satellite radio wanted a FREE KENWOOD KTC-H2A1 with Car Kit and Home kit.(Seen in the post above) All you need to do is sign up for 1/yr by Dec 27th and the radio package is free. Email me if interested or purchase on eBay.

FREE Kenwood KTC-H2A1 w/ purchase of 1yr membership


----------



## articwhite (Aug 29, 2009)

does anyone know where i can buy a genuine bose xm reciever for my 06 max? it is already pre- wired but i refuse to pay $500.00 and have the dealer force to subcribe for a year upfront ? i heard that there was a nissan dealer in n.j. who had it for around $ 250.00. any ideas???


----------

